# Looking for Plastisol Transfer supplier



## xxflyingricexx (Aug 22, 2010)

I am looking for a supplier, I have 3 different designs. 

both designs has 3 colors (white,black,hotpink)

the other design is in white

the designs are simple text that are heat pressed. 

Please pm me or email me at vt932579[USER=12474]@Alban[/USER]y.edu

Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You may want to contact transfer printers directly for quotes: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

